# Lidl offers 21 march



## boggy_no1 (19 Mar 2016)

Lidle have some cycling offers on monday, interesting they have a floor pump rated 8bar and I was wondering if it would be ok for bromi tyres. Additionally, they also list a nice looking bike stand plus other cycling accessories. Any comments on these?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Mar 2016)

boggy_no1 said:


> Lidle have some cycling offers on monday, interesting they have a floor pump rated 8bar and I was wondering if it would be ok for bromi tyres. Additionally, they also list a nice looking bike stand plus other cycling accessories. Any comments on these?


Judging by comments about previous buyers of the track pump, they're not that good. I'd recommend buying one of the better known maker via online stores such as Wiggle or ChainReactionCycles. The bike stand is fine, IME. If you're after budget clothes, Lidl's Crivit stuff is good value but Aldi's Crane products are slightly better quality. The trouble being that you won't know what will be in Aldi's cycling specials offer until details are released.


----------



## John the Monkey (19 Mar 2016)

The floor pumps are variable - I've had one fail spectacularly, and one that's still in service in the office after several years. If you want it to rely on (rather than for occasional use) and you can afford it, it's worth spending a bit more for a good one.


----------



## chris folder (20 Mar 2016)

Hi I will pop in have a look at the chargeing bike lights The pump worth a go fo £5.99 I have bought lights, chain cleaner tool and bike bags from lidl all good


----------



## steveindenmark (20 Mar 2016)

boggy_no1 said:


> Lidle have some cycling offers on monday, interesting they have a floor pump rated 8bar and I was wondering if it would be ok for bromi tyres. Additionally, they also list a nice looking bike stand plus other cycling accessories. Any comments on these?



Joe Blow track pumps are excellent. I think I got mine from Evans about 4 years ago. Still looks and works like new.


----------



## 0lonerider (20 Mar 2016)

The extreme shirts are a terible fit around the shoulders, great if you walk round with your hands in your pockets but no good for cycling


----------



## Kell (22 Mar 2016)

I bought one of the track pumps a couple of years back.

It still works. Or at least the presta valve side does, the schraeder side gave up the ghost some time ago.

There appears to be no internal stop mechanism on mine, so if you pull up too hard/too fast, the top cap pops up and off.

Finally, the tubing seems to be a semi-rigid plastic rather than rubber and is very inflexible, making it hard to manoeuvre into position on occasion.

It's OK. I bought one as I needed one in a hurry as my previous track pump stopped working, but realistically, I wish I'd just bought a Joe Blow in the first place as I've had three now and they all added up to more than the price of a Joe Blow anyway.

The first was an SKS metal one. Thought as it's metal, it won't go wrong, but the end cap kept popping off, and the internals ended up rusting. Cost £12.99






The second I still have, but, again, only half of it works. This was from John Lewis and cost £20. The third is the £5.99 special from LIDL.

In total I've spent £38 and should have just bought a Joe Blow rather than trying to save money.

Buy cheap. Buy twice.


----------



## chris folder (22 Mar 2016)

Hi just been in lidl bike bits saleing fast the lights where a bit big for what I wanted. The helmets saleing well look good


----------



## chris folder (6 Apr 2016)

Hi more bike bits in lidl this week 16 function multi tool alright for £3.99


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Apr 2016)

The Crivit jerseys are on the big size so take a size less than normal. But they are good value. The Shell jacket keeps you nice and warm. I bought 2 Shell jackets and 2 jerseys and are very pleased with them.


----------



## chris folder (7 Apr 2016)

Hi the shell jackets look good. The multi tool is a bargain I had a look at one today nice little bag to keep it in even a chain link remover on it 16 peace tool. Only 3 left so they have sold a few


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Apr 2016)

If anyone is still looking for a workstand, Aldi will have them on Sunday for £25. Also, they'll have Garmin Edge 25s for £90 but Iwouldn't expect them to hang around in the stores.


----------



## boggy_no1 (8 Apr 2016)

Included in the Aldi offers this coming Sunday they have the following Muc-Off items
@ £3.99 each
Urban Cycle Cleaner
Urban Chain & Gears Degreaser
Lube & Shine
Chain Oil.


----------



## chris folder (8 Apr 2016)

Will have a look


----------



## chris folder (26 Apr 2016)

Hi more bike bits in lidl from the 02.05.16


----------



## shouldbeinbed (26 Apr 2016)

chris folder said:


> Hi more bike bits in lidl from the 02.05.16



Doesn't look like their usual jamboree TBH.

LINK

http://www.lidl.co.uk/en/our-offers-2491.htm?id=832


----------



## chris folder (8 Jul 2016)

Hia few bike bits in lidl from 14.7.16


----------

